
Software Checklist - ajdecon
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SoftwareChecklist.html
======
greenyoda
See prior discussion from 8 few months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7655018)

